

FCC votes for Internet “fast lanes“ - noinput
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/fcc-votes-for-internet-fast-lanes-but-could-change-its-mind-later/

======
JimmaDaRustla
As I keep saying: There should be a fast lane, it should also be the only
lane.

~~~
bhartzer
I totally agree, there should be no bias when it comes to internet speed.
Everyone should be able to get the same fast speed, regardless.

------
massappeal
Also, the FCC didn't vote for any 'Fast Lane'. They voted to discuss and
eventually vote on possibly regulation of the Internet. Included in the
proposal is complete Net Neutrality as well as Fast-Lane/Slow-Lane. Everything
is on the table right now.

